# Classifieds > Testimonials >  backwaterreptiles?

## bhill368

I know there is a post on here about them, but it is about 3 years old now and am wondering if they have improved since. They are one of the few places that have Hyla versicolor available. Any veiws are appreciated. Thank you in advanced!

----------


## mikkeahh

I really can't recommend based on my experience. Ordered 4 red eyed tree frogs from them last week. 3 of the 4 appeared great upon arrival. One was in sleep position; I figured due to stress. By the next day, that frog was dead. Notified them per their policy and obtained a refund. Continued communications with them as another RETF was experiencing rectal bleeding and swollen toes. They could not give me any idea of what was wrong with the frog. I took a picture of the frog to the vet as they could not squeeze me in; vet said either viral or bacterial infection. After continued communications with Backwater including pictures, the poor frog died 3 days after arrival. I notified them of the same & included a picture of the RETF on his back. They are now refusing to honor their refund policy & telling me I need to dig up the frogs I advised them I had buried and send them another picture of the dead frogs. Since we are at a 50% survival rate I just can't recommend. Photo on the left is the first dead frog, photo on the right is the 2nd. Hopefully the other 2 will survive; no concerns yet.

----------

